# Decent Tyre Dressing?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, 

Im after a decent tyre dressing - preferably good value, and is rather durable. You will probably hate me, but at the moment, Im just using a carplan aerosol thing, and it looks alright once its on.. and you have put enough on, but doesnt last very long! 

What do you all use? 

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

zaino z16


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I like Chemical Guys NLTG.

Daz.


----------



## Andyseadog (Nov 12, 2010)

meguiars endurance gel


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

finish kare #108 is pretty good imo. the tyres need to be cleaned thoroughly before being dressed - a scrub with an apc (all purpose cleaner) will clean them well. pointless dressing dirty tyres imo


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> I like Chemical Guys NLTG.
> 
> Daz.


The above or Autosmart Highstyle.

I use NLTG (a bottle will last forever), but Highstyle would be the other option I'd consider.

:thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I think at this rate we might as well give the whole list of all the tyre dressings out in the market! :lol:

+1 on Megs Endurance!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cg new look
megs endurance
fk top kote
as highstyle

the above are the ones i prefer:thumb:
also found that certain brand tyres dont take to certain dressings as well as others.

AS HIGHSTYLE









CG NEW LOOK









FK TOP KOTE


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

Megs endurance or as highstyle my favorites, megs smells so good aswel!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

-tom- said:


> zaino z16


X2

Plus the manufactures advise to use water-based dressings.


----------



## FunkyDonkey (Apr 6, 2009)

nickmak said:


> I think at this rate we might as well give the whole list of all the tyre dressings out in the market! :lol:
> 
> +1 on Megs Endurance!


lol.

And another +1 for Megs.


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

I haven't tried anything else, but Megs Endurance does the job really well for me. And the smell alone is worth the odd tenner it goes for!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A3 Sport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im after a decent tyre dressing - preferably good value, and is rather durable. You will probably hate me, but at the moment, Im just using a carplan aerosol thing, and it looks alright once its on.. and you have put enough on, but doesnt last very long!
> 
> ...


Hay Dont Dis the carplan...still have and still use its simple stuff.
Good scrubbing of the tyre will get best durability think just about everything has been covered, as mentioned some tyre side wall pattern affect the application final look.
The Endurance often pops up and stocked in weekend motorist places if any near you as like halfrauds they stock what they and the public know so tend to be megs and AutoGlym.
Most other stuff tends to be mail order job as you will see on the site some of the traders have there own.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if Megs Endurance is water based?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

who was the person who came up with the idea of putting some shiny stuff on the sidewall of a car tyre? 
I know it makes the car look better but every dressing in the world has something wrong with it. silicone based, washes off, dries the rubber out, slings or attracts dust, too shiny, not shiny enough, doesnt last. it never ends
even that tyre coating stuff is no good. cracks, peels, looks wrong

Not using any tyre shine anymore. just a deep cleanser to give them a brand new look


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Megs endurance looks good but I find the "endurance" aspect missing, I only seem to get a maximum of a couple of weeks.

Z16 is where I'm going next.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Dream Machines said:


> who was the person who came up with the idea of putting some shiny stuff on the sidewall of a car tyre?
> I know it makes the car look better but every dressing in the world has something wrong with it. silicone based, washes off, dries the rubber out, slings or attracts dust, too shiny, not shiny enough, doesnt last. it never ends
> even that tyre coating stuff is no good. cracks, peels, looks wrong
> 
> Not using any tyre shine anymore. just a deep cleanser to give them a brand new look


And what would that deep cleanser be?Just a regular Apc or something specific?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 on Megs Endurance


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

+2 On Endurance.


----------



## badboy1 (Apr 5, 2010)

megs endurance for me :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Dream Machines said:


> every dressing in the world has something wrong with it.


We'll all have to stop using them then..................


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 for endurance


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

-tom- said:


> zaino z16


x3 ^^

Bubble-gum smell, natural matte finish, possibility to make them gloss a little with multiple layers (i'm not fan of the glossy tyres), and the tyres REMAIN BLACK for a long long time, don't turn brownish 

Anyway, i use the Z16 on interior plastics and it really helps with dust on your dashboard


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

VP Professional Tyre Dressing for me, everyone likes different looks; some like the glossy wet dripping look, some like it satin, some like it matt, some like nothing at all, everyone to their own


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK108 topcote for me, lasts ages, water based, no sling unlike another brand that seems to have a lot of votes on this thread
Just make sure that the tyre is squeeky clean, i use very hot water, scrubbing brush and fairy liquid, as a degreaser it's perfect for the job.

Kev


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Z16 if you like a very natural look. A bottle of Z16 last ages, you need just 2 drops for each wheel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Difficult to choose between:

AG Rubber Plus Cleaner No5
Espuma RD50

Not conducted any tests as to durability between them.

Have a bottle of megs endurance, too fiddly to reply, and no better than products above.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Megs endurance gel. Although paul dalton uses 3m but if not used it so can't comment.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

G220 said:


> Difficult to choose between:
> 
> AG Rubber Plus Cleaner No5
> Espuma RD50
> ...


I've seen Espuma RD50 used by some people in some threads and it looks very good but only available in 5L.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

Dont shout at me for this...But Turtle wax have one out (Halfords) and you can do all of your plastic and rubber trim with it, results are superb, not as shiny as some shown, but looks realistic..


----------



## welsh_ben (Dec 27, 2010)

*goes and throws carplan crap in the bin* right best get some decent ones such as the zaino z16 i see is popular


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

hmmm iv recently bought ag tyre dressing. kinda wish now i bought this tyre gel people are raving on about...

i havent heard much about the ag tyre dressing.  i bought it cos i love the ag stuff ive got.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

mr.t said:


> hmmm iv recently bought ag tyre dressing. kinda wish now i bought this tyre gel people are raving on about...
> 
> i havent heard much about the ag tyre dressing.  i bought it cos i love the ag stuff ive got.


Let us know what you think when you use it.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

mr.t said:


> hmmm iv recently bought ag tyre dressing. kinda wish now i bought this tyre gel people are raving on about...
> 
> i havent heard much about the ag tyre dressing.  i bought it cos i love the ag stuff ive got.


I hate to say this, but this is perhaps the most useless product that I have ever bought. :devil:

0/10 Autoglym. :tumbleweed:

Gel is the way, either Chemical Guys New Look or Meguiars Endurance.


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

espuma rd50 nice matt finish and doesnt look way over the top


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

+1 for the chemical guys new look gel, it lasts for ages if applied with a sponge applicator and gives a really durable finish.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

if you want the creme de la creme of dressings, where u want to
feel something special the pinnacle tyre dressing leaves a decent finish without the stickiness, but the only down side is the bottle is expensive.

To be honest, as highstyle leaves a amazing finish on tyres, does the job.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Auto Glym foaming tyre dressing.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, never used autoglym foaming tyre dressing, have u got pics i could see for the finished results, was thinking buying a can from halfords, thats all.


----------



## J90CVC (Nov 21, 2010)

Zaino Z16 here too.


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

car plan trim and tyre for me not a megga gloss just a sheen dosnt attract duts and lasts bloody ages


----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

and on trim

before










after


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi, never used autoglym foaming tyre dressing, have u got pics i could see for the finished results, was thinking buying a can from halfords, thats all.


Sorry not at the moment. Been very impressed with it after buying it when Halfords were doing the 2 for 1 offer. Lasts for weeks, ive found it much better than Megs Endurance gel.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my mate had some of that AG foam, it really was awesome!


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH (Jul 15, 2008)

Whatever you do dont get 3M, it lasts 2 days if theres light rain and if you get heavy rain it will dissapear as fast as you put it on! My opinion only, its rubbish! 

I received an email from 3M to ask what i thought of the products i bought from them(bought quite a few products), so i sent them some feedback, i never received an email back from them when i mentioned that the tyre dressing wasnt as good as i had read!
What a waste of money!

Just my opinion though!

Will stick to Autosmart Krill.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

For us, its mixed.

I love Poorboys bold and bright gel & meguiars Endurance tyre gel.

We also like meguiars Hyperdressing as you can make it up your self and also choose the depth in gloss.


----------



## EliotG (Oct 19, 2010)

I used the megs endurance today and was quite happy with it.


----------

